# Bad dimmer switch?



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I had a customer supply 5 of them, all on loads less than 300w, and 3 went bad over the course of 1 year. I don't really understand why you would have to reset the switch if constant power was being fed to it and the switch just not being used. 

Anyway, I replaced them all with Lutron Maestros, and the customer was much happier. FWIW, I try to use Lutron for everything unless specifically asked for a different dimmer.


----------



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

svh19044 said:


> I had a customer supply 5 of them, all on loads less than 300w, and 3 went bad over the course of 1 year. I don't really understand why you would have to reset the switch if constant power was being fed to it and the switch just not being used.
> 
> Anyway, I replaced them all with Lutron Maestros, and the customer was much happier. FWIW, I try to use Lutron for everything unless specifically asked for a different dimmer.


Thanks for the info. Doesn't make me very confident with installing another one that's for sure. Just surprises me because I've used Leviton products for years with no problems until now.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I have never had good luck with any Leviton or p&s electronic product. Lutron is a must.


----------



## AlbertaBeef (Mar 30, 2013)

Lutron FTW.

I have had excellent experiences installing the Diva series, very simple, low tech, and reliable. I have never had issues with the Maestro series either, very well made, but less simple in their operation. The good part about the Maestro is that they can be dimmed from either side of the 3way switch, not so with the Diva.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Over the years I have installed both Leviton and Lutron.
Personally, I have had less problems ( almost none) with Lutron.
I have never replaced a Lutron with Leviton.
The most common problem I have seen with Leviton is the original installer overloaded the unit. Second most was they seem to have just stopped with no obvious explanation. 
Plus, I like the look of the Diva and Maestro series:thumbsup:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

DesignerMan said:


> I installed a* Leviton* True Touch dimmer switch for a customer and had to go back and replace it. It has an air gap switch on it that removes power between the switch and lamps and they had to "reset" it to make the dimmer function *after it had been off* for a period of time.
> 
> I contacted Leviton and verified that it was sized properly for the load and got an RMA. Was just wondering if anyone else has ever used these dimmers and had the same issue.


The problem is obvious, they didn't take note of the brand name and "_*Leave It On*_." :laughing::laughing:


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Just last night I had to replace a Leviton slide dimmer in my own house. Probably put it in like 6 months ago... What a hunk of junk. 

Replaced with maestro of course. Should have spent the couple bucks more in the first place.


----------



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

FastFokker said:


> Just last night I had to replace a Leviton slide dimmer in my own house. Probably put it in like 6 months ago... What a hunk of junk.
> 
> Replaced with maestro of course. Should have spent the couple bucks more in the first place.


Yea live and learn...I'll use Lutron dimmers in the future. Thanks to all that responded- you may have saved me from having to replace more of these since I wasn't aware of others having the same issues. :thumbsup:


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Sounds like the start of a class action lawsuit!


----------



## Lary-93446 (Oct 19, 2014)

*Me Two*



DesignerMan said:


> I installed a Leviton True Touch dimmer switch for a customer and had to go back and replace it. It has an air gap switch on it that removes power between the switch and lamps and they had to "reset" it to make the dimmer function after it had been off for a period of time.
> 
> I contacted Leviton and verified that it was sized properly for the load and got an RMA. Was just wondering if anyone else has ever used these dimmers and had the same issue.


I built my own home, and went "nuts" installing True Touch Dimmers. I have seven sets of dimmers with remote (3 ways) and over 20 single poles. The first problem was waking up at 3:00 A.M. with lights on. Just the three ways and always the same four out of seven. We were out of state this summer, and upon return have not had a problem with the three ways, but now the single poles are doing what you have described. Not all of them but always the same ones. I have to admit that I learned something, I did not realize that each dimmer has a reset switch, I was turning the breaker off then on to reset. I was convinced that it was due to voltage fluctuations, until the power company installed a recording volt meter and put that thought to rest. Not looking forward to replacing dimmers at $20.00 plus each.....


----------



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

Lary-93446 said:


> I built my own home, and went "nuts" installing True Touch Dimmers. I have seven sets of dimmers with remote (3 ways) and over 20 single poles. The first problem was waking up at 3:00 A.M. with lights on. Just the three ways and always the same four out of seven. We were out of state this summer, and upon return have not had a problem with the three ways, but now the single poles are doing what you have described. Not all of them but always the same ones. I have to admit that I learned something, I did not realize that each dimmer has a reset switch, I was turning the breaker off then on to reset. I was convinced that it was due to voltage fluctuations, until the power company installed a recording volt meter and put that thought to rest. Not looking forward to replacing dimmers at $20.00 plus each.....


Yea I would never use them again.
I've since started using Lutron dimmers, as recommended by several on this forum, and have had no issues. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

mxslick said:


> The problem is obvious, they didn't take note of the brand name and "_*Leave It On*_." :laughing::laughing:


Clever!


----------

